# New Guy, question about clutch replacement...



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The flywheel is covered under the power train warranty.


----------



## gyrol (Aug 25, 2016)

Thank you for your reply. 

I did not expect an answer within 3 days, so I am grateful for your input.

I will be taking in my Cruze for diagnostic this week. It has been many years since I've had warranty work done on any vehicle I own.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! It's a pretty active forum, I'm actually kind of surprised it took that long for you to get a reply, somehow even I missed this thread. Not that I have an answer for your question anyway, I don't know much about the 1.8L engine. If you're still under warranty I would take it in to the dealer and have them check it out.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Heh heh.......the OP had a reply from obermd in two hours, thirty five minutes......rather rapid response time from a forum.

Aren't any weeds growing on anyones keyboards here.

Rob


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Robby said:


> Heh heh.......the OP had a reply from obermd in two hours, thirty five minutes......rather rapid response time from a forum.
> 
> Aren't any weeds growing on anyones keyboards here.
> 
> Rob


Haha oh yeah! I should have looked at the post times, I was thrown off by OP's response, I thought it had been up for 3 days already.



gyrol said:


> I did not expect an answer within 3 days, so I am grateful for your input.


Don't mind me, carry on!


----------



## gyrol (Aug 25, 2016)

Well, here is an update....

I picked up my Cruze from the local dealer today. Short version for those that don't like to (or want to) read a lot: I'm going to be replacing the flywheel and clutch on my own means.

Long version, for those that like to read posts on the internet by strangers: Dropped of the car Monday morning with an appointment scheduled at 7:00am. Dealer here charges 145.88 for one hour diagnostics. Yes, I had payed the fee when I picked it up today. But the guys at this local dealer did not figure out what is wrong with it. I hadn't heard from any one there, so i called Wednesday. The service desk rep told me that their transmission guy was back logged so he had no had a chance to look at my car. Yes that was singular, one transmission guy. Yesterday I called back in the afternoon, had the shop notes read to me. It was short and not sweet, "Per transmission tech, the rattling at startup, clicking when clutch is depressed, and vehicle oscillation at idle, is due to a faulty catalytic converter." I played along and agreed to having their emissions tech, who is not bogged down with too much work take a look at it. I called at noon today, the notes from the emissions guy were, "NO emission issues found, sounds coming from engine bay area appear to be originating between engine and transmission." So I was given a quote for removing and replacing the pressure plate and disc, and if it was needed the flywheel, along with 8 hours of shop time. I drove over to have a face to face chat. Its amazing how much more information can be gathered in person. Now the entire story comes out, the transmission guy never even had the car on a lift. The quote was put together by the parts guy, with assumed information from the transmission guy. The assumption is that its clutch replacement only, and that I as the customer wants a perfectly good flywheel replaced for no reason. I'm also told that the flywheel has moving parts inside and therefore a wear item not covered by the drive train warranty. So i look at the parts quoted, and noticed the "clutch kit" listed in the quote is a duralast part. Yes, a part from autozone. I looked it up while I'm still listing to the service desk guy. Its part NU31685, for an Isuzu Foreza. I asked the service desk guy about it. He stopped and looked at me like im crazy. I showed him the quote he printed and gave me, and he storms off to look for the parts guy that built the quote. He comes back with an explanation that the transmission guy told the parts guys that the pressure plate would work and that the original disc was going to be reused. That it had to be done that was because the pressure plate for a 2013 is NLA. I am still playing along to some extent, and asked what will this entire repair cost assuming that, contrary to their insistence, that the flywheel was covered in by warranty. They still wanted to charge for labor as if it was clutch replace, 7.7 hours ($1189.88) and clutch parts($482.98), no cost for just flywheel if it was covered. As if it wasnt enough insult, it was mentioned as good news, that if flywheel was not covered by warranty then labor costs would stay the same, because "the book" says its 8.0 hour to R & R a flywheel and they where rounf the previous 7.7 to 8.0 anyhow. Considering the duralast parts in the quote and their insistence listing labor for a clutch replace instead of a flywheel, I asked for my car keys and left.


So back to square one, can I use GM Performance part number 19303797 on cruze 1.8L with manual transmission? It seems to be possible, as the replacement flywheel, disc, pressure plate, and bolts seem to cross refence ok.







BTW, I lurked this forum and the other cruze forums before making a choice to sign up here. I'm glad to see that this is turning out to be a pleasant crowd, as expected.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Not positive on this, but I believe if the clutch is ok then the flywheel is covered under the power train warranty. We have had a few members report failed flywheels without clutch damage or excessive wear and they were replaced under warranty.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

One other thing - Federal Law requires parts be available to dealerships for a minimum of 10 years from the time of last vehicle manufacture. The parts should be available but from the sounds of it the dealership you went to isn't really interested in taking care of your car.


----------



## gyrol (Aug 25, 2016)

I did come across those thread that mention flywheel failure. Also found the starter and fusebox replacement thread interesting.

I also totally believe the flywheel is covered by warranty. Unfortunately out of five dealers that can service my cruze in this area, the three closest are all owned by the same conglomerate, AutoNation. They are very hard to deal with, and they share service desk information. The service desk guy that was working with me was actually very helpful, when he didn't have to be in the service reception area. We stepped outside when he brought my cruze around, and he said that between their transmission tech and the service manager it had already been decided that it will be a clutch issue and not a warranty issue, regardless of what it is. His suggestion was to take the car any of the other two dealers not affiliated with them. That unfortunately means taking a 30 min road trip and being out of the diagnostic fee again.

I guess im just rambling now... weighing in costs vs time lost vs convinience


----------



## gyrol (Aug 25, 2016)

obermd said:


> The parts should be available but from the sounds of it the dealership you went to isn't really interested in taking care of your car.


I very much so agree with you!!!


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

gyrol-

I think your the first to attempt their own clutch flywheel that I recall. Here's a good link to an online GM dealer with exploded part diagrams with part numbers. 

With a little digging you should be able to tell if the parts your looking for will cross over.

2013 Chevrolet Cruze 1LS ENGINE TO TRANSMISSION MOUNTING; TRANSMISSION TO ENGINE MOUNTING

CLUTCH


----------

